# RPG soll MMORPG werden



## Ralf.Rutke (28. Nov 2011)

Wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich aus meinen RPG ein MMORPG machen.

Meine Grundlegende Frage ist ersteinmal:
Gibt es eine Engine oder ähnliches die mir da schon schöne Methoden zur Hilfe hat oder muss ich mich komplett in die Welt der Serverlets und Co einlernen ?!


----------



## Raziell (28. Nov 2011)

Hi,
erstmal wäre es wichtig zu wissen was denn schon da ist und welche Technologien verwendet werden.

Prinzipiell wäre denk ich zum Beispiel folgendes für dich interessant:
Project Darkstar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
oder in Deutsch 
Project Darkstar - Gameserver für Jedermann | Themapedia. Artikel und Pressemitteilungen

Allerdings wurde Project Darkstar soweit ich weiß von Oracle abgesägt sprich es wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

Auch könnte man evtl. das ganze mit JME realisieren.

Oder halt nen Gameserver selbst schreiben mit Standard Socketprogrammierung oder Framework wie Apache Mina.

Oder


----------



## Ralf.Rutke (28. Nov 2011)

weitesgehend hab ich auf das Tutorial von JavaCooperation aufgebaut.

Zu deinem Link:
Auf das Darkstar projekt bin ich bei bisheriger Suche schon öfters gestoßen, jedoch ist die Homepage down und ich hab nichts aktuelleres als Beiträge von 2008 gefunden.

aber genau das ist die Richtung in der ich was suche

Danke schonmal bis hier hin =)


----------

